# Orlando - Disney Area Nov 27 - Dec 1



## jjmbrfza (Oct 28, 2013)

Looking to rent a one, two or three bedrooms in Orlando - Disney Area from November 27 to December 1. 

Plase let me know the resort, the number of rooms, datase offering, price, mode of paying. 

Thanks


----------



## flipflops (Nov 5, 2013)

jjmbrfza said:


> Looking to rent a one, two or three bedrooms in Orlando - Disney Area from November 27 to December 1.
> 
> Plase let me know the resort, the number of rooms, datase offering, price, mode of paying.
> 
> Thanks



I can get the following for you if you're interested:

Cove on Ormond Beach, South Tower
11/29/13 - 12/06/13
Two Bedroom (sleeps 6) 
One bedroom with queen and TV
Second bedroom with two fulls and TV
Queen sleeper sofa in living room with TV

$450 for entire week. 

Other resorts available too during those dates too.

Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## bestresort (Nov 9, 2013)

*bonnet creek*

I have a 2 bed dlx at bonnet creek for your dates


----------



## Carol C (Nov 10, 2013)

I have a 2 br at Sheraton Vistana for your dates (actually with Nov 24 check-in but you can call them and tell them you'll be checking in later in week). PM me if interested.


----------



## jules54 (Nov 13, 2013)

Sent you an email. 
Have Wyndham Bonnett Creek 
One bedroom deluxe

Nov. 23-30
$415.00
payment thru paypal

Call or text me if interested

402-432-6706


----------

